# What leopard gecko morph is this?



## jameskench (Sep 19, 2010)

I got a new leopard gecko and im quite unsure of its morph, Does anyone else have any idea?


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks blizzard to me.
Other possibility is Mack snow Murphy patternless....


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

looks blizzard with a nice paradox spot.


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

id say blizzard with paradow spot.
Mine's looks the same but her spot is on her ear 
xx


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

The paradox spot and colour say Blizzard to me.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yup, I agree, Blizzard.


----------



## jameskench (Sep 19, 2010)

Thankyou, I was thinking blizzard, but was unsure as I was told she was leucistic, is this a type of morph or is this just a name for anything patternless? Heres a better picture showing her back if this helps. ty


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Leucistic is an old name for Murphy patternless, which is technically incorrect


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Deffo a Blizzard: victory:.


----------



## jameskench (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you all


----------

